# Soil for NPT



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been planning for some time to turn all my tanks into NPTs. I've finally gotten to where I can start working on that, but am a bit confused as to what kind of soil to get. I may sound like an idiot asking, but I'd rather ask than make a mistake with my bettas. 

I know organic is best. I was looking at potting soil at Walmart the other day and found both Scotts turf builder & Miracle grow in organic. The biggest difference was Miracle grow had manure listed as one of the ingredients. Is something like that ok to use?

Also is there anything I should be looking for the soil to definitely have or not have in it? I've heard the little white pellets found in some potting soil is no good. What else?

Thank you


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

The little white pellets are perilite. The only real damage they do is that they float which can be a nuisance if you didn't cap the dirt correctly, which means it'll float and the fish can mistake it for food. 

I really don't suggest using rich soils. If you must use rich soils, I'd suggest mixing 50/50 with sand, clay chips, and fine gravel before you cap it. Personally I suggest mixing pure worm castings with coarse sand and clay chips, and a handful of peat. Worm casting nutrients are water soulable and bio-available so they will feed both plant's roots and water column feeders. They are also much, much less likely to form anaerobic pockets than dirt is. In place of sand you can use nutrient poor, sandy dirts.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

By rich soils do you mean the potting soil I am looking at? Also, do you mean peat moss? or is peat something different? The soils I was looking at was mostly peat moss. And 1 final question for you Gallium, where would I look for worm castings & what are they? Never heard of it before. Thank you for your help!

Another question I've been meaning to ask people & keep forgetting. I think I know the answer, but can't be sure if I don't ask. I live about 1.5 miles from the beach. It is salt water. Is beach sand safe to use? I'm thinking no due to the salt water.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Worm castings are actually worm poop, but without the ammonia leeching tha happens with most other types of manures. You should be able to find it locally in your area- you can even try craigslist. Most people sell the castings by the pound. Just be sure to get the castings from someone who only puts organics in their worm bins. 

And yep. The potting soils, in my opinion, are far too rich to be used in any kind of tank other than those which are _heavily_ planted. While it can work in some tanks, in most tanks you get anaerobic pockets, and if they are present, your rooted plant's roots are likely not getting anything from the soil. Not to mention that the gas that forms in it is easily water-soluble and highly toxic to fish and invertebrates. 

Peat is peat moss, but peat moss is really mostly just sphagnum moss that has already begun to decompose. The tannins in the peat will help acificy the water the same way IAL's and driftwood do, with the benefit of also being antibacterial and will help reduce fungal infections. They're also good for plant's roots, as most tropical plants like to be rooted in media that is slightly acidic. 

If it has manure in it, I generally say don't use it. The only manure that is realy safe to use is manure that has been composted for a minimum of two years, and most garden soils use "hot" manures. Unfortunately the manure from the animals is also generally laden with hormones, chemicals, and leeched medication. The only requirement for "organic" is that they don't add these things directly to the manure, but it does not cover chemicals that leech in from the animal itself. That's one of my main issues with bagged composts.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Just wondering, can the anaerobic pockets be fixed with trumpet snails? Or is that something else?


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

MTS can release the gas, which can actually poison the tank over time. The MTS usually will not burrow into anaerobic soils because it is toxic for them. If you have anaerobic conditions, something has gone wrong and you will likely need to redo the tank and reduce the amount of soil, or reduce the concentration by mixing it with other things such as sands and clays.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Good question Canis.

Thank you again Gallium. I thought I had read the manure in the potting soil was not good, I'm glad to know I remember that correctly. A soil that is mainly peat moss wouldn't be to bad then? I'll have to look at it all again and decide what my best options are with the new information you've given me, but the Miracle grow is out since it had manure. I think the Scotts was almost all peat moss, but I'm not sure what else.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

All my tanks are Miracle Gro, capped with sand. Plants love it, and I just poke the substrate at water changes. No problems so far.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Does your Miracle gro have manure in it? And how long have you had it in the tank? I'm just really trying to figure this out before I start spending the cash.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I am sure it does. If I remember correctly, it is chicken manure. It has been in there since January. As long as you sift it first, you should be good to go. Plant heavily with stems or heavy root feeders and you probably won't even need to aerate the soil much. If you poke with a chopstick once a week or so, that should do it.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I do plan on having my tank HEAVILY planted. That's one reason it hasn't been started yet. It will be a sorority tank, so I need lots of coverage and hiding places for all my ladies.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with gallium, but i actually prefer dirt in most cases.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I think people usually use the Potting _Mix_, not the soil. Two different things.


----------

